# [Wet Thumb Forum]-My 10g DIY Hood



## imported_depthc (May 3, 2003)

Well I got sick of my crappy stock incandesant hood with 10w flourescant lights. So i cheaply made up a hood out of some old wood around the garage. It turned out quiet nice after painting and the clear coat. It turned out like this:










Its a very simple concept with a 3" slot on the back right side for a power filter. I also didnt take the time to put on side panels so they arent there. But this wont be a problem because this will be on my bottom to 10g tank so the light wont light up the whole room and it provides ventalation.

The lights were pretty interesting. I found them at a local cheapo store Big Lots. They were $5 for a 8w lighting fixture so i bought 3 of them to equal out 2.4 wpg in my 10g. Anyways the interesting thing was that these lights can link together through a small cord. So there is a power cord hooked into one light and 2 links linking the other two lights. Here is a image to help you get the idea :










So thats my little project here are a few more images :



















Any questions or comments appreciated.

Andrew


----------



## imported_depthc (May 3, 2003)

Well I got sick of my crappy stock incandesant hood with 10w flourescant lights. So i cheaply made up a hood out of some old wood around the garage. It turned out quiet nice after painting and the clear coat. It turned out like this:










Its a very simple concept with a 3" slot on the back right side for a power filter. I also didnt take the time to put on side panels so they arent there. But this wont be a problem because this will be on my bottom to 10g tank so the light wont light up the whole room and it provides ventalation.

The lights were pretty interesting. I found them at a local cheapo store Big Lots. They were $5 for a 8w lighting fixture so i bought 3 of them to equal out 2.4 wpg in my 10g. Anyways the interesting thing was that these lights can link together through a small cord. So there is a power cord hooked into one light and 2 links linking the other two lights. Here is a image to help you get the idea :










So thats my little project here are a few more images :



















Any questions or comments appreciated.

Andrew


----------



## mm12463 (Mar 5, 2004)

Looks pretty great to me. Have a brighter picture of the finished wood? Wouldn't mind seeing that too.

Good job!

Mike
http://fish.silver-fox.us


----------

